# Pineview Ice



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

Fished Pineview today, the ice was about 3" thick with about 3-4" of Frozen slush on top. It was nice because you were able to stay on top of everything and not sink into the slush. We got onto a few perch and got 1 crappie. It was wierd because at about 3:30 the fishing shut off, we moved around and tried to find the fish again but were unsuccessful. Finding parking was a little tough because they don't have the usual places plowed.


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

what works to catch some perch at pineview.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

fishman said:


> what works to catch some perch at pineview.


A hell of a lot of micro-jigging and patience as of late. We caught 50 or so today between 2 of us but threw back 20 or so. The amount of fish we saw but did not get to hit is sickening. They are of quality size though. Some like Yuba perch last year. :wink:


----------



## justfish (Dec 12, 2007)

did you fish the narrows or the point


----------



## Hoody3 (Dec 24, 2007)

I have never fished Pineview before and would like to do so...if you could help me out by letting me know where the safest ice is and where I can park and where is good fishing I'd appreciate it. Thanks in advance....if you dont want to post it you could PM if you like.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hoody3 said:


> I have never fished Pineview before and would like to do so...if you could help me out by letting me know where the safest ice is and where I can park and where is good fishing I'd appreciate it. Thanks in advance....if you dont want to post it you could PM if you like.


Park across from the caretakers and walk down the trail to the ice. Fish anywhere in that immediate area. Warning though, spring bobbers are an absolute must and you gotta have a little magic in your rod to get them to bite. 8)


----------



## Hoody3 (Dec 24, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Hoody3 said:
> 
> 
> > I have never fished Pineview before and would like to do so...if you could help me out by letting me know where the safest ice is and where I can park and where is good fishing I'd appreciate it. Thanks in advance....if you dont want to post it you could PM if you like.
> ...


Thanks for the info! maybe someday I can learn some magic from a master like you 8)


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hoody3 said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hoody3 said:
> ...


I can assure you, i am no master. :wink:


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I have been waiting for a good hard ice cap up there this winter. Sounds like it is either there or just about. We used to do really well up off Browning Point and off of Cemetary Point. I miss the days of dozens of nice perch. I have had a "hankering" for a good fish fry for quite some time. Hopefully, I can get the kids up there soon.

Thanks for the report!


----------

